
I launched “Circle point” game and I would appreciate to hear your thoughts - luncasuvictor
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vluncasu.circle
======
luncasuvictor
I recently worked on "Circle point" a simple and I would say challenging game.
The game idea is simple: 1. You have a simple circle that increases and
decreases continuously. 2. Whenever your circle is above some point - tap to
collect! 3. Don't let points disappear. 4. And don't tap when there is no
point on your circle. That's it! I would appreciate any feedback! Thank you!

~~~
brudgers
Right now, I'm on my laptop. When the goal is feedback, put it on the web.
Then iPhone, and Android, and Windows, and Linux and Kindle users can chime
in.

One of my standard comments about apps is that getting feedback and
communicating with users is nearly impossible because people who use Play and
the App store are Google's and Apple's customers and Google and Apple are not
going to share their customers with developers.

Finally, the game sounds interesting. It's your actual product. This more time
you spend on it and the less time on futzing around with platform details the
better it will be.

Good luck.

~~~
luncasuvictor
Thank you brudgers for your advice. What would be your advice about promoting
what you work on. I am agree that you should work continuously on improving
the product because more you work means more details covered.

But there are 3 scenarios: 1\. Your idea is great you work hard on improving
it, but somehow someone else meanwhile saw your idea and with a bigger team
and more experience they develop something similar and you lost your time. 2\.
Your idea is great but you do not promote your application enough, you would
say that after half a year, or a year someone will say oh look this is a such
a great app why haven't we seen this app before? But if noise increases you
may result in case 1. 3\. Trying to promote your app as you develop it (that
means less time remained on improving product) and in that case it will take
more time and the result may be not the same amazing product.

Thank you!

~~~
brudgers
It doesn't matter if your idea is great. It matters if your implementation is
useful for other people.

1\. Businesses fail for all sorts of reasons. Usually those reasons are
intrinsic to the business itself and only occasionally does a business fail
due to competition [and often the competition succeeds because the other
business can't/won't change.

2\. Apps in an app store are almost impossible to promote because:

    
    
      a. Apple and Google control the app store.
         [see my previous comment]
      b. The channels for promoting an app outside
         the app stores are full of noise. The noise
         is because every other app is using the same
         channels.
      c. The big competition for good apps in the app store
         is not better apps, but crappy knockoffs. These just
         add to the noise.
    

3\. The critical step is not promoting a product. It's building something one
other person actually finds useful. Then finding a second person. And all
along talking to those people. Improving the product is not a matter of adding
features. It's a matter of making it more useful to people who are actually
using it.

I'll circle back to my original point. Part of your product is the means of
its delivery. I don't use an Android phone. I don't use an iPhone either. Even
if you put it in the Windows marketplace, the odds that I will stop using my
laptop, pick up my Lumia, navigate to the store, install the app, open it up
and _care_ are very very low.

In part because, an email, a tweet, a Facebook post, a Hacker News comment, or
my dog barking are things that I _care_ about more during the time it takes to
complete the steps just to see what the app actually is.

If it's on the web, I might click, see what it is and not _care_. But I got to
"no" fast and it's more convenient for me to provide relevant specific
feedback [I won't even go into app store feedback].

Good luck.

